# WLAN Headset: Gibt es sowas?



## Butzzze (7. März 2012)

Hey!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich hätte gern ein Headset fürs Skypen, mit dem ich in der Wohnung rumlaufen kann. Bluetooth Headsets fallen somit wegen der 10m Reichweite raus. Oder gibt es da neue Entwicklungen, die ich verpasst habe? Genauso sind Funk-Kopfhörer auch meistens nie mit mehr als 10m Reichweite ausgezeichnet. Daher meine Frage: Gibt es Headsets, die sich per WLAN mit dem Rechner verbinden? Das wäre ja die beste Lösung. 
Wenn es sowas nicht gibt: Welche Funk/Bluetooth-Headsets würdet ihr mir zum Skypen empfehlen?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. März 2012)

Ich habe noch nichts von einem WLAN Headset gehört. Wenn es anders ist, können mich die anderen User ja aufklären und verbessern  
Was ich kenne geht bis 15m... ist dir das zu wenig ? 
und wozu willst du in der wohnung rumlaufen ? ^^
wenn du über skype in der wohnung telefonieren willst, hols dir auf einem Smartphone und lauf damit durch die Wohnung.


----------



## Thallassa (7. März 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts von einem WLAN Headset gehört. Wenn es anders ist, können mich die anderen User ja aufklären und verbessern
> Was ich kenne geht bis 15m... ist dir das zu wenig ?
> und wozu willst du in der wohnung rumlaufen ? ^^
> wenn du über skype in der wohnung telefonieren willst, hols dir auf einem Smartphone und lauf damit durch die Wohnung.


 
Kann dich nicht verbessern, kenne auch kein WLAN-Headset.

Mit Skype aufm Smartphone ists sone Problematik, das ist ein immenser Datenfresser, frägt sich, wie lange die Flatrate da mitmacht ohne dass die Geschwindigkeit beschnitten wird. Das würde ich erst machen, wenn ich 1GB aufwärts im Monat zur Verfügung habe. Zudem kanns ja sein dass der User kein Smartphone hat 

Aber mal ehrlich, 10/15 Meter - was hastn du für ne Wohnung? Wenn der PC halbwegs zentral steht, sollte das doch gehen.

Headsets kann ich in dem Bereich nicht wirklich welche empfehlen, aber wie sieht denn das Budget eigentlich aus?


----------



## Butzzze (7. März 2012)

Der PC steht ganz am Rand der Wohnung. Aber ich könnte das Headset auch mit meinem Laptop verbinden und den zentral aufstellen. Dann sollten 15m reichen. 
Budget: max. 60-70 €.
Ich hab schon das hier gefunden, aber da ist der Tragekomfort wohl mies: Asus Travelite HS-1000W Kabelloses USB Headset, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



> und wozu willst du in der wohnung rumlaufen ? ^^


Ganz einfach: Wenn ich vorm PC sitze und ewig skype, wird mir total schnell langweilig und ich werd müde. Wenn ich dabei rumlaufen kann, ists wesentlich besser.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Das würde ich erst machen, wenn ich 1GB aufwärts im Monat zur Verfügung habe. Zudem kanns ja sein dass der User kein Smartphone hat



Sollte natürlich da stehen "falls er ein smartphone hat" 

Wieso soll das auf die Flatrate gehen ? Du kannst dich doch mit dem Smartphone ins WLAN einloggen... 




Butzzze schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wenn ich vorm PC sitze und ewig skype, wird mir total schnell langweilig und ich werd müde. Wenn ich dabei rumlaufen kann, ists wesentlich besser.


 
Ich zocke währenddessen 

Was sollte den dein Headset noch können ? hast du irgendwelche wünsche, oder möchtest du damit nur reden und hören ? ^^


----------



## Butzzze (7. März 2012)

> Ich zocke währenddessen


Dann kann ich mich nicht mehr konzentrieren und meine Freundin am anderen Ende wird stinkesauer. 

Wegen Smartphone: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Handy zu holen. Übers WLAN sollte das dann ja klapen. Ist halt nicht so komfortabel wie mit einem Headset. Aber ich hab auch einen ipod Touch, damit probier ich es mal.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. März 2012)

Butzzze schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich nicht mehr konzentrieren und meine Freundin am anderen Ende wird stinkesauer.



Kenn ich irgendwo her 



Butzzze schrieb:


> Wegen Smartphone: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Handy zu holen. Übers WLAN sollte das dann ja klapen. Ist halt nicht so komfortabel wie mit einem Headset. Aber ich hab auch einen ipod Touch, damit probier ich es mal.



Ja, versuch das mal. Du könntest dir auch ein Headset für dein Handy holen und dann das handy einfach in der tasche lassen und so skypen. Dann bist du genauso komfortabel dran. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube mit 60€ wird es ein wenig eng ein gutes kabelloses headset zu finden.
Allerdings bin ich hier wirklich nicht der fachmann  spreche nur aus erfahrung.... bzw veralteter Kenntnis


----------



## Thallassa (7. März 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wieso soll das auf die Flatrate gehen ? Du kannst dich doch mit dem Smartphone ins WLAN einloggen...



Ups, ja klar, gar nicht dran gedacht, mit 10GB/Monat vergisst man schnell mal, dass das geht xD

Das ASUS wäre, wenn du es NUR für Skype benutzt, i.O
Bei Musikklang will ich nicht wissen, wie das Teil sich verhält.
Musst schätze ich austesten und Reviews lesen bzw. warten, bis jemand anders ankommt und etwas empfiehlt, ich kenn da nicht allzuviel. Und wenn, dann wirklich nur zeugs zum Skypen, wo Mikro und Klang gerade so dafür reichen, aber für mehr nicht wirklich.
Schau dich mal um: PC-Audio/Funkheadsets | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Butzzze (7. März 2012)

> Du könntest dir auch ein Headset für dein Handy holen und dann das handy  einfach in der tasche lassen und so skypen. Dann bist du genauso  komfortabel dran.


Das probier ich nachher mal aus. Ich hab noch ein altes Bluetooth-Headset mit geringer Reichweite. Aber wenn der Ipod in der Tasche steckt, ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## Lee (7. März 2012)

Mit dem Ipod ist das kein Problem. Habe ich auch sehr lange so gemacht. Haken ist nur, dass zumindest bei den früheren Versionen die Verbindung immer abbrach, sobald man das Display gesperrt hat. Kann sein, dass es mitlerweile geändert wurde. Bei angeschaltenem Display geht das dann halt doch ziemlich auf den Akku...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

Teufel bietet zum Beispiel Lautsprecher an, die über das W-LAN ihre Audiosignale empfangen. Deren Produkt hört auf den Namen "Raumfeld" und kostet wirklich seeehr viel. Inwiefern du damit auch senden kannst, also die Mikrofonsignale verarbeitet werden, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Man könnte dann überlegen, ob man sich nicht in Anbetracht des Preises ein vernünftiges Funk-Headset zulegt.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2012)

Es gibt zwar einige Funk Headsets mit sehr großer Reichweite bis zu 1-2km, diese sind aber sehr teuer; von einem W-LAN Headset hab ich aber noch nie gehört.

Die Smartphonelösung ist hier vermutlich sogar billiger- selbst wenn das Smartphone erst gekauft werden müsste...

Eine (relativ) preiswerte Alternative wäre auch ein PMR 446 oder DMR 446 Funkgerät in Kombination mit einem herkömmlichen Kabelheadset


----------



## LuAn7007 (1. März 2013)

Mal hochschubsen....

Da gibt es doch inzwischen sicher aktuellere Info's.

Kann da jetzt jemand etwas empfehlen? Ich möchte neben den täglichen Haushaltsarbeiten gern skypen - ohne dass mich ein Kabel behindert oder meine Familie vom Gequassel meiner Freunde "gestört" wird!


----------



## Darkseth (1. März 2013)

Nope. Wenn, dann so wireless. WLAN würde ein Netzwerk benötigen, und könnte abgehört werden, etc etc.... Warum sollte man ein WLAN headset konstruieren, wenn man es stink normal per Funk übertragen kann? Das spart einiges, und empfänger und sender sind aufeinander abgestimmt.


----------



## soth (1. März 2013)

Ein Headset, das sich ins WLAN integrieren lässt, wäre mir auch nicht bekannt.
Da gibt es eigentlich nur die üblichen kabllosen digitalen Headsets. 

Unkonventioneller wäre da schon der bereits erwähnte Einsatz von Funkgeräten, alternativ kann man sich - wenn Geld kein großes Problem darstellt - auch im PA Bereich umschauen.


----------



## jlpnetworx (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich benutze schon seit Jahr und Tag ein plantronics DECT headset mit der für DECT üblichen (hohen) Reichweite. 
Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Hatte im Gegensatz zu Bluetooth noch nie Aussetzer und es funktioniert im ganzen Haus auch über mehrere Etagen hinweg 

ist zwar etwas teurer aber lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 
Die plantronics basisstation wird einfach per USB an den PC angeschlossen und schon steht Stundenlangem telefonieren nichts mehr im Wege 

Zur Info : ich benutze das plantronics savi 720-m, welches nicht nur am PC angeschlossen werden kann sondern die basisstation auch via Bluetooth ans Handy und via Kabel an ein Vorhandenes normales Telefon als Hörer Ersatz.  Preislich angesiedelt ab 250 Euro 

Beste grüße


----------



## Darkseth (14. Juli 2013)

Du meldest dich an, um nen 4 monate alten Thread rauszugraben? ^^
Das ganze hier sieht mir eher nach Werbung aus.

Sorry, aber 250€ für solch einen Minderwertigen Müll, nur zum Telefonieren halte ich für das dämlichste, was man machen kann.
Für 250€ bekommst du schon mit dem DT 880 einen Hochwertigen Stereo Kopfhörer, mit dem du Audiophile Musik genießen kannst, und einzelne Geräusche vollkommen klar voneinander trennen.
Wärhend dieses Plantronics teil vermutlich nicht nur schlecht verarbeitet ist, sondern gerade mal so gut klingt, wie ein Stereo Kopfhörer für 20-70€.

Also nein, es lohnt sich in absolut keinster Weise, da der unterschied zu nem kabelgebundenem Stereo Kopfhörer einfach viel zu brutal ist in diesem speziellen Vergleich. Wie Trabbi vs. S-Klasse Mercedes.


----------



## jlpnetworx (14. Juli 2013)

Sollte natürlich keine Werbung sein. Ich hatte auch nach dem Status von WLAN headsets gesucht und ich wollte einfach nur die DECT Technik als Option anbieten und meine Erfahrung damit berichten 

Mir persönlich war der Preis nicht so wichtig.  Es ist eines der ganz wenigen Systeme die meine Anforderungen voll und ganz erfüllt und meine Erwartungen sogar übertroffen haben  da ich damit geschäftlich telefoniere muss es einfach funktionieren. Musik kann man auch damit hören auch wenn man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten darf.  Fazit :Qualität hat halt ihren Preis und dieses headset war eine meiner besten Investitionen in diesem Bereich weil es einfach funktioniert.  Natürlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob es dass wert ist. 
Ich dachte in diesem thread ging es eher darum was für technische Möglichkeiten es im Wireless Bereich gibt.  Meiner Meinung nach ist DECT hier nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## Ratskrone (14. Juli 2013)

Über funk gibt's doch sicher auch


----------



## guss (15. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch recht interessant an. Kann man denn einen Skype Anruf über das Headset annehmen oder muss man dazu zurück an den PC?


----------



## jlpnetworx (15. Juli 2013)

Ich muss sagen dass habe ich noch nie ausprobiert - mache ich aber wenn ich wieder daheim bin.
Auf dem PC ist jedenfalls eine Plantronics software installiert, die mit Skype interagiert und z.B. den status auf busy / in-a-call setzt wenn man gerade ueber das headset anderweitig (z.B. Telefon oder Handy) telefoniert.

Beste Gruesse
Michael.


----------

